

Show HN: psdiff – use github's image diff tools with .psd files - filp
https://github.com/filp/psdiff

======
terabytest
We got this idea as a silly joke, but some of you might actually find it
useful! Technically, it might make design workflows easier by allowing you to
browse your history with something like Github.app.

